# Problèmes de connexion Apple TV 2015



## iclementb (5 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai reçu cet après-midi mon Apple TV 2015 et malheureusement il semble y avoir un problème de communication entre le boitier et la Siri Remote...

En effet, une fois l'Apple TV connectée en HDMI et branchée sur le secteur, j'arrive au premier panneau de configuration pour le choix de la langue. Et là, impossible de faire défiler les différentes langues ou de cliquer sur l'une d'elles. 

J'ai donc essayé de redémarrer l'Apple TV plusieurs fois, de jumeler à nouveau la Siri Remote (appui prolonger sur Menu et Volume +), de laisser la télécommande charger sur le secteur... Rien n'y fait. 

J'ai contacté l'assistance Apple, mais le problème n'a apparement pas encore été signalé chez eux, et il m'ont conseillé de me rendre en centre agréé (APR de Lorient).
Avec la vendeuse j'ai à nouveau essayé les différentes manipulations, et j'ai aussi pu jumeler ma Siri Remote sur leur Apple TV de démonstration. J'ai aussi essayé de jumeler leur télécommande sur mon Apple TV sans résultat. 

La question est donc simple : est-ce que certaines personnes ont rencontré ce problème , et si oui comment l'avez-vous résolus ? 

Merci à tous. Bonne soirée !


----------



## jacghit (6 Novembre 2015)

Tu sais que sur la télécommande, tu as une partie tactile tout en haut. Tu glisses un doigt vers le haut, le bas, à droite, à gauche et tu vas en haut, en bas, etc, et tu choisis ton item. Ensuite, un appui long sur cette partie tactile et tu valides ton choix.


----------



## mnav (6 Novembre 2015)

Oui effectivement même pb qui s'est débloqué tout seul en attendant sur l'image fixée sans bidouiller le télécommande. Miracle. Depuis super satisfait !


----------

